# MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99? (gelöst)



## orca113 (6. Januar 2017)

*MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99? (gelöst)*

Hallo zusammen. Seit ca 14 Tagen verwende ich ein 970A SLI Krait Edition.

System läuft großartig. Es ist nicht übertaktet. Leider kommt es aber vor eigentlich fast täglich das ich den PC einschalte, das Bios seine Tests macht und bei einem zweiten durchgang hängt es sich auf mit einer kleinen 99 in der unteren rechten Bildschirmecke. Es hilft dann nur ein Bios-Reset.

Könnt ihr mir sagen was das ist? Nach dem Bios Reset mache ich aber auch keine Einstellungen im Bios. Lasse alles wie es ist. Am nächsten Tag oder bei nächsten einschalten des PCs meist das selbe.

Es kommt auch vor das es Problemlos startet.



*Lösung:*


orca113 schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal ein erfreuliches Update:
> 
> Nachdem alle oben genannten Maßnahmen kaum eine Besserung brachten habe ich nun alles wíeder eingebaut und war davon überzeugt, mit diesem Schrotthaufen bis Ryzen leben zu müssen. Aber...
> 
> ...


----------



## Guru4GPU (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99?*



orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo



So wie es aussieht scheinen einige (auch neue) MSI Mainboards davon betroffen zu sein

Schon mal ein BIOS update ausprobiert? (falls eine neue Version da ist)


----------



## orca113 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99?*

Ja habe ich.  Das Ding hatte zuerst noch ganz andere Probleme zusätzlich. Das mit dem 99 hat es davor auch schon gemacht aber nicht so oft. Die anderen Probleme sind weg aber das mit 99 ist jetzt noch schlimmer.


----------



## orca113 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99?*

Würde mich freuen wenn die Herren von MSI etwas sagen könnten (so war es eigentlich gedacht).

Es ist nämlich so das dieses Problem sehr weit verbreitet ist laut Google.


----------



## LastManStanding (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99?*

Hi ich bin jetzt nicht von MSI.^^
Ich will jetzt nicht Beschwören das es, dass ist aber ich habe mal bei einem Thema auf ComputerBase vor 2 Jahren glaube ich, einen sehr ähnlichen Fehler mit Versucht zu lösen.
Dort war es die Grafikkarte, da ist er aber gar nicht gestartet wenn die Grafikkarte drin war.
Hast du ne Alte? Dann Probiere das doch mal ne Zeitlang.


----------



## orca113 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99?*



Lonemaster schrieb:


> Hi ich bin jetzt nicht von MSI.^^
> Ich will jetzt nicht Beschwören das es, dass ist aber ich habe mal bei einem Thema auf ComputerBase vor 2 Jahren glaube ich Einen sehr Ähnlichen Fehler mit Versucht zu lösen.
> Dort war es Die Grafikkarte



Nein, ich habe jetzt eine andere Graka probiert, habe eine andere CPU und meine CPU nochmal raus und wieder rein probiert, anderen Ram probiert immer das gleiche.

Was ich festgestellt habe ist das wenn hinten alles außer dem Keyboard ausgesteckt ist geht es fast immer gut mit dem starten. Aber auch komt es dann hin und wieder vor das bei 99 Feierabend ist.


----------



## LastManStanding (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99?*

Ich hatte das jetzt halt noch im Kopf. Wenn du Das und praktisch alles andere natürlich schon Ausgeschlossen hast. Dann ist meine Erinnerung natürlich nichtig.
Der Mensch von MSI der sich nicht meldet, könnte dir noch ein UEFI Update empfehlen, schätze ich mal. Hast du denn noch Gewährleistung?
Aber vielleicht hat der Urlaub


----------



## orca113 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99?*

Also ich habe das Board vor 14 Tagen gekauft. Eigentlich schon. Mein altes AM3+ war kaputt, dann hatte ich als Ersatz ein Asrock gekauft das defekt geliefert wurde (habe schon die Bestätigung das es defekt war) und als Ersatz habe ich mir dann das Krait geholt.

Mich stört halt das so viele dieses Problem mit dem Board haben.


----------



## MSIToWi (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99?*

Was ist denn hinten alles eingesteckt?
Was für ein Netzteil verwendest Du?

Kurzschluss zum Gehäuse kann ausgeschlossen werden?


----------



## Cleriker (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99?*

Aber dennoch hast du so ein gekauft... Naja, seis drum. 
Du schreibst dass es sich etwas verbessert wenn hinten nichts außer der Tastatur dran hängt, andererseits aber auch, dass du im BIOS nichts änderst. Meinst du nicht es könnte helfen mal im BIOS zu experimentieren? Check mal die Einstellungen fürs I/O Panel, oder die USB Einstellungen. Auch könntest du mal starten, ohne die Tastatur und schauen ob das vielleicht auch etwas ändert. Versuch dann bitte wieder möglichst genau zu sagen was sich getan hat. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99?*



MSIToWi schrieb:


> Was ist denn hinten alles eingesteckt?
> Was für ein Netzteil verwendest Du?
> 
> Kurzschluss zum Gehäuse kann ausgeschlossen werden?



Hinten ist eingesteckt:

USB Drucker von HP PSC1400
USB Microsoft xbox360 Controller
USB Microsoft Keyboard 600 (? weiß nicht wie es genau heißt ist eine ganz einfache Tastatur von MS)
USB Razer Imperator 2012
Lan Kabel 
Boxen Klinge 2.0

Einen Kurzschluss kann ich ausschliessen. Habe ich überprüft. Aber was ich noch nicht gemacht habe ist das Board nur außerhalb des Gehäuse getestet.

Netzteil ist ein 650 Watt Be Quiet DPP11 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Aber dennoch hast du so ein gekauft... Naja, seis drum.
> Du schreibst dass es sich etwas verbessert wenn hinten nichts außer der Tastatur dran hängt, andererseits aber auch, dass du im BIOS nichts änderst. Meinst du nicht es könnte helfen mal im BIOS zu experimentieren? Check mal die Einstellungen fürs I/O Panel, oder die USB Einstellungen. Auch könntest du mal starten, ohne die Tastatur und schauen ob das vielleicht auch etwas ändert. Versuch dann bitte wieder möglichst genau zu sagen was sich getan hat.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Mit "was mich stört das so viele das Problem haben" meinte ich jetzt das ich mich etwas weigere zu glauben das ein defektes Board vorliegt.

Ist hinten alles eingesteckt kommt das System beim hochfahren in 4 von 5 Startvorgängen nur bis zum beschriebenen "99" und hängt.

Ist nur Tastatur drin geht es in 4/5 das es direkt startet. Ohne Tastatur aber mit allem anderen ist es das gleiche wie wenn alles eingesteckt ist.

Kenne mich mit Bios Einstellungen nicht sooo detailiert aus. Wenn ich das nächste mal an der Kiste bin poste ich Bilder davon.

Mit im Bios ändern meine ich nachdem ich resettet habe. Aber an den IO Einstellungen (weiß gar nicht ob das Board das hat) und den USB Einstellungen war ich noch gar nicht dran.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99?*

Ja, mach das ruhig. Einfach Screenshots von allem was mit USB zu tun hat. Dann schauen wir mal drüber. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99?*

Ok. werde ich heute Abend machen. Da habe ich Zeit


----------



## MSIToWi (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99?*

Hast Du mal die RAMs mit Memtest getestet?
Wenn nicht, dann mal jeden Riegel einzeln testen.

Interessant wäre auch ein Test ausserhalb des Gehäuses.


----------



## orca113 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99?*

Die Rams habe ich getestet aber nicht außerhalb des Gehäuses. Habe wie oben erwähnt auch mal Ram von meinem Cousin geliehen und mit denen versucht. 

Screen vom Bios kann ich doch eigentlich nur mit einer Kamera/Handy machen oder gab es da einen Button für?


----------



## MSIToWi (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99?*

Eine Screenshot Funktion gibt es beim BIOS dieses Mainboards nicht.
Hier bitte mit Kamera arbeiten.


----------



## orca113 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99?*

Ok hier mal von den IO Optionen und den USB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MSIToWi (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99?*

Versuchs mal zum Test mit nur 2 RAM Riegeln. Beobachte mal, ob sich dann am Verhalten etwas ändert.


----------



## orca113 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99?*

Ok also nur zwei Riegel haben den selben Effekt gebracht. Also keine Besserung.

Was ist mit den Einstellungen? Sagen die euch was? Ist da was nicht gut?


----------



## MSIToWi (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99?*

Die Einstellungen sind für den Betrieb nicht von Belangen.
Kannst Du mal andere RAMs testen?


----------



## orca113 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99?*



MSIToWi schrieb:


> Die Einstellungen sind für den Betrieb nicht von Belangen.
> Kannst Du mal andere RAMs testen?





> Die Rams habe ich getestet aber nicht außerhalb des Gehäuses. Habe wie oben erwähnt auch mal Ram von meinem Cousin geliehen und mit denen versucht.


----------



## MSIToWi (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99?*

Teste das System mal bitte ausserhalb des Gehäuses.


----------



## orca113 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99?*

Eben ausgebaut und außerhalb des Gehäuse getestet. Leider keine Besserung. 

Ein Prachtexemplar habt ihr da konstruiert


----------



## orca113 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99? (gelöst)*

Also jetzt mal ein erfreuliches Update:

Nachdem alle oben genannten Maßnahmen kaum eine Besserung brachten habe ich nun alles wíeder eingebaut und war davon überzeugt, mit diesem Schrotthaufen bis Ryzen leben zu müssen. Aber...

Habe aus Spass mal die Bios Einstellungen bei USB geändert und entgegen:



> Die Einstellungen sind für den Betrieb nicht von Belangen.
> Kannst Du mal andere RAMs testen?



brachte ein Wechsel von Legacy USB Support von "Enabled" nach "Auto" Besserung.

Seitdem ich das gemacht habe läuft der Rechner beim starten direkt durch. Ohne bei 99 stecken zu bleiben.


----------



## MSIToWi (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99? (gelöst)*

Welchen Effekt hat das ändern der USB Einstellungen gebracht?
Die im Screenshot gezeigten Einstellungen waren die Standard Einstellungen und funktionieren in der Regel.


----------



## orca113 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99? (gelöst)*

Genau das war Standard. Jetzt habe ich auf Auto gestellt und der Rechner startet ohne mit der kleinen 99 unten rechts stecken zu bleinen. Da hieß es vorher dann immer  Power Knopf gedrückt halten (Rechner hart aus), hinten am IO Panel alles ausstöpseln, Rechner starten und wenn er gestartet war wieder alles hinten im IO einstöpseln.


----------



## MSIToWi (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99? (gelöst)*

Freut mich, dass Du eine Lösung gefunden hast.


----------



## INU.ID (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition Code 99? (gelöst)*

Ich hab die Lösung mal ins Startposting eingefügt.


----------

